# Desi Entertainment > Bollywood Unlimited >  Shayari from Film "FANAA"

## monica_barbara

Eye khuda aaj ye faisla karde,
Use mera ya mujhe uska karde.
Bahut dukh sahe hain maine,
Koi khusi ab toh muqadar karde.
Bahut mushkil lagta hai us se door rehna,
Judai ke safar ko kam karde.
Jitna door chale gaye woh mujhse,
Use utna kareeb karde.
Nahi likha agar nasib me uska naam,
To khatam kar ye zindagi aur mujhe FANAA karde.

~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:  ~:~:~:~:~

Tere dil mein meri saanson ko panah mil jaaye,
Tere ishq mein meri jaan FANAA ho jaaye.

~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:  ~:~:~:~:~

Aag suraj mein hoti hai ,
Jalna dharti ko padta hai.
Mohabbat aankhen karti hain ,
Tadapna dil ko padta hai

~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:  ~:~:~:~:~

Ankhen to pyar me dilki zuban hoti hai,
Sachchi chahat to sada bezuban hoti hai.
Pyar mein dard bhi mile to kya ghabrana,
Suna hai dard se chahat aur jawan hoti hai.

~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:  ~:~:~:~:~

Phool hoon gulaab ka,
Chameli ka mat samjhna.
Aashiq hun aapka,
Apni saheli ka mat samjhna.

~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:  ~:~:~:~:~

Dur humse jaa paoge kaise,
Humko bhool paoge kaise.
Hum who khushbu hain jo saanson mein utar jaye,
Khud apni saanxon ko rok paoge kaise.

~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:  ~:~:~:~:~

Bekhudi ki zindagi hum jiya nahi karte,
Yun kisika ka jaam hum piya nahi karte.
Un se keh do mohabbat ka izhaar aakar khud karein,
Yun kisika peecha hum nahin karte.

~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:  ~:~:~:~:~

Rone de tu aaj hamako tu aankhe sujane de,
Bahon me lele aur khud ko bheeg jane de.
Hai jo seene me qaid dariya woh chhut jayega,
Hai itana dard ki tera daman bheeg jayega.

~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:~:  ~:~:~:~:~

Tere dil mein meri saanson ko jagah mil jaaye,
Tere ishq mein meri jaan FANAA ho jaaye.
Adhoori saans thi dhadkan adhoori thi adhoore hum,
Magar ab chaand poora hai falak pe aur ab poore hain ham.

----------


## mafridi143

Great Work... keep it up..

----------


## porcelein_doll

nice sharing...how u have collected it monica?

----------


## salmannsu

great.. Good Collection

----------

